
Royal Wedding, Shloyal Fledding - ph0rque
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2011/08/17/royal-wedding-shloyal-fledding/
======
dfxm12
Diets only work long term if you have some sort of "cheat day" built in where
you can eat outside of the parameters of your diet.

Likewise, a wedding (or big vacation, or fancy car) is like a "cheat day" for
your savings plan. What's the point of saving money if you can't enjoy it
during all phases of your life?

Plus, he has overstates some social "norms". Parents more often than not help
out with paying for weddings. I can't tell you one of my friends who've spent
2 months salary on a ring (that's not a norm, it's a marketing gimmick), and
honeymoon costs can range wildly, but people are going to take vacations
anyway, whether they are married or not.

I'm not saying he's wrong to have a "low key" wedding (the author in fact had
two receptions). I'm saying that people understand what they are getting
themselves into, and there is much lower hanging fruit for couples to grab if
they want to be fiscally responsible.

